
Across the globe, millions join biggest climate protest ever - ciconia
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/sep/21/across-the-globe-millions-join-biggest-climate-protest-ever
======
whtrbt
I attended the protest in Melbourne.

There was reportedly around 150k people, which is just over 3% of the city's
population... that's crazy to me.

~~~
yostrovs
The 97% of us that didn't go remain ignored so that the 3% can have endless
coverage.

~~~
llampx
Feel free to have your own counter-protest if you don't want to be ignored.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I protested by burning 100 gallons of gas in my guzzling pickup truck.

